# Water Or Lemon?



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

If you ever have a piece of lemon in water, or a drink, just take a look. Yuck!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Piecemakers said:


> If you ever have a piece of lemon in water, or a drink, just take a look. Yuck!


Yes, I rec'd that same email. I always ask for Lemon Water. ....Ugh Never again.


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

That's exactly why I don't put them in my drinks. When I was much younger I used to work in restaurants and determined from those experiences that I wouldn't use lemon or limes in my drinks.

I also think that there is a potential for pesticides too. Some people do not wash them before cutting them up.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I think I'll bring my own lemon!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Honestly how many of you REALLY wash your hands before you eat and dont touch anything after you do except your finger food. Yeah, more germs. The same germs that are on the lemons. Thankfully we have Leukocytes ( white blood cells ) to clean up our mess. I ditch the lemon and wash my hands...that whole paranoid paramedic thing again.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> *Honestly how many of you REALLY wash your hands before you eat* and *dont touch anything after you do except your finger food.
> *


We do all the time.









Tami


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Yummy.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW Gross

I think I'll skip the fruit next time I order any kind of drink...alcohol can't kill everything!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3athlete said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW Gross
> 
> I think I'll skip the fruit next time I order any kind of drink...alcohol can't kill everything!


...but it sure makes it more fun.


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

I think I'll continue to have lemon with my water. If the ice machines are as contaminated as I have been led to believe, the bacteria on the lemons might help kill the ones in the ice cubes.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

My dad sent this to me the other day. I told a couple of friends about it while we were at a restaurant. I had one tell me that "I wish you handn't told me that!".

I'd order lemons in my tea/water after viewing this. You have to figure that if you knew about everything that a restaurant did, you'd not eat there in the first place. If it didn't kill you when you ate there before, its more than likely not going to kill you next time! Well...maybe not...I hope....


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

"I'd order lemons in my tea/water after viewing this. You have to figure that if you knew about everything that a restaurant did, you'd not eat there in the first place. "

How true. I picked up a nice case of food poisoning on the first, and it is still with me. Probably Staphylococcus aureus, it has great legs... No fun at all. I won't be returning to that restaurant.

By contrast, PK whupped up a big pot of chicken and dumplings tonight, and I know the chicken was properly stored while in our possession, and completely cooked. The veggies were washed well. I enjoyed it knowing there was no food poisoning in my dinner!

Sluggo


----------

